# Wyndham Questions re: making reservations (I'm so frustrated with these fees!)



## sb_sparky (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi 

We own a Wyndham timeshare and I am having to rent to others to pay for our MF's this year.  Unfortunately all that I have been able to book is a couple small vacations for people which I am realizing was not the way to go.

When I went to book the 2nd vacation for someone I was told that it costs: $59 for a reservation transaction fee / $39 if I do it online;  I am now out of maid credits because of the 3 night stay so now I have to pay $2.25/day per reservation; AND I have to pay approx. $159 to add a guests name??? (because I have used up my one "free one" this year!)  

This is CRAZY!  Does anyone else feel the same?  I now have 64,000 points left and wonder how am I going to find anything worthwhile to book that I will make enough to just cover these fees?

Do you know any way around the guest booking fees?

Thanks

Allison


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 23, 2009)

Isn't it suppose to be $99 if you add Guest on-line and $129 if you call VC to do it?

Sorry, no way to get around unless your guest are willing to stay with you on the same room.  You will have to be checked in there.  And at the same period, you can only keep one unit.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 23, 2009)

For HK, you can borrow some points from next year to carry some HK from next year to this year, so you don't have to pay it.  It will cost some left over points.

You can deposit this year's point to RCI.  Than rent out next year reservation, add GC at next year so it uses the free GC next year.  Just make sure you get some long stay, and good time slot.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 23, 2009)

No way around the fees but you need to plan better and pass off the costs to whomever you are renting the weeks to.

If you get only 1 free transaction and 1 free GC but you think you will be booking 3 vacations to rent in the year.  You need to split the costs up, or use the 1 free for yourself and pass the costs off to the renter. 

No one said you had to give the weeks away.

Even if you deposit into RCI you will lower the guest fee, but you will greatly increase the transaction cost.


----------



## sb_sparky (Nov 23, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> For HK, you can borrow some points from next year to carry some HK from next year to this year, so you don't have to pay it.  It will cost some left over points.
> 
> You can deposit this year's point to RCI.  Than rent out next year reservation, add GC at next year so it uses the free GC next year.  Just make sure you get some long stay, and good time slot.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Thanks everyone!
I was going to put the rest of my points in RCI and rent the week but was told on this website that this isn't allowed.  Is booking a week and then renting it out to someone okay afterall?

Thanks
Allison


----------



## ausman (Nov 23, 2009)

Booking a week with Wyndham and then renting that is allowed by Wyndham.

The way you are phrasing it, it sounds like you may be wanting to rent a week gotten from an RCI exchange, which is not allowed by RCI.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 23, 2009)

As Mark said, once you deposit to RCI, you can only make exchange for your personal use.  You can not use the RCI deposit for any commerical purpose.  However, you can make Wyndham reservation on next year and rent it out.

Jya-Ning


----------



## chriskre (Nov 23, 2009)

There was recently a thread on here that said that RCI said you can rent an exchanged week from RCI.
Here is the thread:       

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109754&highlight=renting+rci


----------



## ausman (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reference.

I don't believe that is conclusive and would advise not to rent a unit gotten via an RCI exchange.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 24, 2009)

Neither do I--particularly given the fact that we know the phone reps are generally clueless.


----------



## Vermi (Nov 26, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Neither do I--particularly given the fact that we know the phone reps are generally clueless.



Is that so? 

Contrary to your belief, seeing that we work for the company, I'm pretty sure we have more knowledge than *YOU.* I love hearing owners like you saying we're the ignorant ones, when the answers to 90% of your questions are in that nifty book we give you bi-yearly. Then again, we're the ones who are dropping 15,000$, not reading a single line out of our owners manual, then have the nerve to ask "What's a reservation transaction?"

Genus would be putting it lightly. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The answer to your question Allison is no. Unless your guest pays it.

I'm not sure how many points you're allocated a year. Therefor, keep in mind that *ANYTIME* you book (whether is be via computer or phone) it will use that one transaction you get a year. If you book something and cancel, you're forfeiting that transaction. 

My suggestion to you is :

1.) Try to make all your bookings for the year in one day. (Yeah, its impractical for some people. But I only work for the company, I can't make the rules) You're only given so many points for the year, there's only so many places you can book for a year.

2.) The bigger the unit = More maid credits. You only get 1 M.C for every 1,000 points you own. So....... If you own 130,000 points = 130 maid credits. If you're booking 1BR that's 63 maid credits right there. 140-63 =77, you have enough maid credits to book another 1 bedroom or even a 2 bedroom if you wish. All the credits required for the type of room your getting is located in the back of your guide.


Actually, everything is in the back of the book. You pay enough money for it, why not take a at least 1 hour to read a section of it? It will save you hundreds.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 27, 2009)

As it happens, the reps of which I was writing were the RCI reps quoted in that other thread---reps who said that renting RCI exchanges was perfectly fine, as long as you don't get more than your MFs+exchange+guest fees.  That's clearly not correct.  The RCI Terms and Conditions specifically forbid renting/selling/bartering Guest Certificates, despite the verbal assurances of a few RCI reps.

And, I think it is generally accepted that RCI phone reps are, at best, a mixed bag---a few really do know what they are doing.  Most are not quite that talented.

In short a "genus" would probably have read the thread in question before just assuming I was talking about a Wyndham rep---who are generally competent in my experience.

PS: I paid considerably less than $15K for my resale deed.  You know what they say about assumptions though...

PPS: In the past Wyndham has not taken kindly to its employees posting in an "official" capacity on timeshare boards.  Unless you are the new "Madge" for Wyn, you might want to make sure that you never post anything which could identify you.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 27, 2009)

> In short a *"genus"* would probably have read the thread in question before just assuming I was talking about a Wyndham rep---who are generally competent in my experience.


 
Was gong to post the same observation

*ge·nus*

B_iology_ A taxonomic category ranking below a family and above a species and generally consisting of a group of species exhibiting similar characteristics. In taxonomic nomenclature the genus name is used, either alone or followed by a Latin adjective or epithet, to form the name of a species. See Table at taxonomy.
_Logic_ A class of objects divided into subordinate species having certain common attributes.
A class, group, or kind with common attributes.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 27, 2009)

Sitting on my balcony at Marriott Frenchman's Reef and Morningstar, I had my best laugh of the day 
Enjoy Black Friday, ya'll!


----------



## holylove (Nov 28, 2009)

*[Deleted]*

[Advertising/soliciting is prohibited in the forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

